# Позвоночник и высокое давление



## newman22 (11 Май 2010)

Добрый день!
Может ли остеохондроз быть причиной высокого давления?
У моей мамы высокое давление и его не удаётся нормализовать.
Она провела 3 недели в больнице по этому профилю. Обседование показало что
у неё в нормальном состоянии сердце, почки, сосудистая система. Но давление нормализовать не удаётся, оно может подниматься после пробуждения или спонтанно в течении дня.

Врач (профессор) сказала? что в её практике таких случаев не было.
Мама говорит, что чувствует какой-то зажим на спине в области ниже шеи и считает, что давление может подниматься после того, как она примет неудобное положение. 

Может такое быть?
В мед. карте есть запись о наличии остеохондроза, но всё очень неразборчиво.
Встречались ли в вашей практике такие случаи?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Май 2010)

*Позвоночник и высокое давление.*

Не встречались.
Исследование сосудов почек делали?
Уровень кортизола в крови определяли?


----------



## newman22 (11 Май 2010)

Да, делали, почки в порядке, сердце, сосуды тоже.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Май 2010)

Приведите результаты?


----------

